# Before and after....



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2000-2001


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2001-2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2001-2002 continued...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2003


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

seriously, from 2000-2003 is like night n day. Your car is soooo much better looking now.

The body kit, wheels, n painted sides on the CF hood really set it all off.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice 2-3 year evolution.

I'm such an attention whore


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn! Almost got em' all in before somebody posted 

Thanks for the props man 

Yea, those early pics are kinds scary......the newer pictures are also much, much better....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

VERY much better looking, you've also become a better photo taker.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

one more thing, did you have your projectors painted white???


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hah! i thought u were done! 
its nuts how much time you must have spent on your car. I've always wanted to but my logical side has always told me to save my money for a house heh.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I had other people taking the newer pics 

I went from Nis-Knacks to Halos after the semi backed into my car last summer, but they have never been white.
I may do something way different in the future.


Yea, a house would be nice, but I don't want to settle down in the Seattle area. I have about 8 more years before I want to "grow roots" .


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh...
I'd like some fries with that.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I think I had other people taking the newer pics  *


It's nice having someone who works for free food and a couple of beers, huh  ?

Seriously, though, you know I'm in love with your car, Sean.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I already see the new skirts, they look TIGHT


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, Sam takes good pics at a great low rate. 

My favorite pics are the 2 that professional took at Import Motion.
Those just grab me for some reason....

CHI, much more than the skirts are new in 2003


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

ohhhh really what else is it thats new?!?! OR are u waiting till the whole product is finish, well not finished cuz there is always something that can be done to a car but ou know what i mean?!?!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *My favorite pics are the 2 that professional took at Import Motion.
> Those just grab me for some reason....*


I'm still trying to figure out how he got such good color and clarity in there... I guess that's why he's a professional, huh  ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The entire A/V system, new interior stuff (shift knob, polished cig. lighter/CarMate stuff), hood pins, rear valance.....

that is just the stuff in the pics, and I'm sure that there is more that I can't remember.

We are doing a few more little things tomorrow


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

whats next you gonna turn it into a chop top....convertible....gullwing doors  I can't think of much else you can do other than some crazy fab stuff. I'd be afraid of ruining it since it looks so good.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've thrown those ideas around, but none of that would happen for some time.

The stuff we are doing tomorrow is simple stuff. Im putting some custom (ScrochN200SX) turn signals in those openings......few other thngs....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1CLNB14, your my idol


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

all it needs now is a nice big intercooler to fill that hole in the pretty front bumper ;x nice ride man ;]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks  

One day it will have that big FMIC to fill up the front opening 



We got the new custom turn signal inserts installed, and I also painted my calipers red with the G2 caliper paint system. They look so much better now.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

what sides are those I love them


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Those skirts are hooge, but look sweet. And wheres your sub(s)? I couldnt see them in the trunk besides the two other things. And are you gonna work more on the interior? Like a complete overhaul? And not just the painting of the little panels?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are Erebuni GTR side skirts. They do look a little big now, but I have plans 


The sub can be seen in this pic.









It sits about 1 inch behind the rear strut bar. We made a "chamber", and used a ton of Dynomat on it. It is seperated from the rest of the trunk install, which can be seen in this pic...









The black wall that has the fire extinguisher attached to it forms the back wall of the sub "chamber". The gear is mounted in a "basket" that is color matched to the paint of the car.


Trust me, I have big plans for the performance, suspension, and interior on this car. Some of it may take a bit of time, but it should be pretty amazing when it's finished.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *1CLNB14, your my idol *


Sorry he already filling the spot for me!!!! 

oh and dont be so negative about your early pics man cuz I remember when I first saw those--those mods were the SHIT back at the time.....so even then U were still my idol ( so BACK off Shawn).....lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe I should start a cult?


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Sweet ride. I like the progression over the years, really shows how much work you've put in. Is that the stock rear bumper with the stillen rear valence molded in? If so what year rear bumper is that? I've got a 200 and i'd love to have the same set up on my rear bumper.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's funny that with your old skirts the car looked goofy with the lip on... and now with the GTRs, it looks a little goofy with the lip off... that lip really sets off the front of the car. I can't wait to see the combination of the lip and the signals on Friday / Saturday!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

webninja, 
Thanks for the kind words. 
That is the OEM rear bumper, but I picked up that rear valence from Street Scene. It is the same urethane valence that Stillen sells, for a little less. I think I paid just over $200.00 for it, but it will cost you quite a bit to get it molded. That is unless you have a hook up at a body shop.

Sam,
I think it should look pretty sweet. We will need to take some new pics this weekend.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY SHHHH.....I thought I had quite a change from my car. Damn Man!!! Now I can use YOU as a "see I told you there was someone worse than me" to my wife.  LOVE the progression. I especially like the "little" things.....chrome overflow tank, mirrors.....nice job man. I see seth starting a "show us your before and after" thread.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks I really wish I had a pic of it in OEM form.

So, did you still want to feature the car 

It's the little things that are starting to jump out at me. The polished cig.lighter, the custom carbon-fiber front turn signals (not yet pictured), and other little things.

The heat shield/OEM header-cat set up always screams at me when I pop the hood, and I would love to get the Hotshot. I just can't justify the $$$, when I have plans for a swap. I do have a plan to make that part of the engine bay a little more attractive though. 

Stay tuned for more little changes in the coming months.


----------

